# Internettelefonate mitschneiden?



## Ich_halt224 (17. Januar 2006)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,


ich würde gerne ein Programm haben, mit dem ich Telefonate, welche ich über das Internet führe, aufnehmen kann.
Ich gehe über T-Online ins Internet und nutze daher auch das T-Online Internettelefon. (Eine mitgelieferte Software)
Wenn ich nun aber beispielsweise Audacity während des Telefonates mitlaufen lasse, nimmt der immer nur einen Teil auf, also entweder nur mich oder den Gesprächspartner, nimmt er aber den Gesprächspartner auf kann dieser mich nicht mehr hören.
Also irgendwie kommen die zwei Programme sich da wohl in die Quere denke ich.
Habt ihr eine Idee, wie ich ein Telefonat so aufzeichnen kann, dass man es normal wiedergeben kann?


Wäre echt klasse.


Liebe Grüße

Tim


----------



## chmee (18. Januar 2006)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials231888.html könnte helfen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Ich_halt224 (18. Januar 2006)

Das hat leider nicht geholfen, wenn ich bei Aufnahme auf StereMix gehe hört man zwar mich deutlich aber den Gesprächspartner nur ganz gering also so, dass man es kaum versteht :-(


----------



## UnoDosTres (22. Februar 2006)

Ich kann sowas mit meiner Soundkarte machen. Mit der ESI Juli@ kannst du Ein- und Ausgänge virtuel Routen (DirectWire). Somit kannst du ALLES was über die Soundkarte ausgegeben wird auch mit jedem beliebigen SoundRecorder aufnehmen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. Februar 2006)

Nur mal so nebenbei: Wenn ich mich recht erinnere muss der Gespraechspartner *vor* Beginn der Aufzeichnung darueber informiert werden und einwilligen, dass das Gespraech aufgezeichnet wird.


----------

